# xen networking problems



## wonslung (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm really not sure what is causing this or how to fix it but here goes:

I'm trying to get FreeBSD to work in paravirtualized mode with XEN.

It has no problems working in hardware virtualized mode but as soon as i install the XEN kernel and make the changed to the system to make it boot i run into major issus with networking.


whenever i try to do anything over the network i get errors like this:


```
Bad packet length 3737169374.
Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
```
does anyone know how to fix this?


----------

